# the lovely pollen



## greeni (Aug 5, 2012)

i've been smoking pollen recently, and it does the job at £10 a teenth,cheaper than weed at £1o a g,


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 5, 2012)

You cant be serious. Who has got that much pollen that they are selling it in bags to smoke?


----------



## greeni (Aug 5, 2012)

well someone obviously has, an its better than most weed going about at the moment


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 5, 2012)

is it pollen or keif your smoking?


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 5, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> is it pollen or keif your smoking?


I think he means kief, pollen is collected off male plants lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 5, 2012)

Lolololololol


----------



## greeni (Aug 6, 2012)

no its deffo pollen, its very light in colour and when u burn it,it fluffs up nearly double, very nice buzz all in all


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 6, 2012)

hmmm. its defo pollen huh? show a pic then. i call bullshit, seeds and pollen of the cannibis plant carry the least amt. of thc/cbn.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

i think the op is from the uk, yes pollen is the jizz of a male plant and unsmokable but in the uk pollen is also a type of marrocon hash.

the lighter colour bigger lumps is ''pollen'' and theres also a small piece of pollen, aswel as charas, goldseal and pressed kief.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 7, 2012)

HAHA!

Yeah its funny when we in different nations and sometimes even in different regions, call the same things some different name lol

I have had Pollem (pollen) and it has been the actuale shake of Trichromes from the plant pressed into 100g bars, that stuff was nice and it came from Spain, apparently the farmer did not care much for Buds as opposed to many small pressed bars of Trichromes that he made, i actually likened it to zero-zero hash since it had hardly any vegetable matter in there if any.

So imo Pollen is like the best of the best hash extracted from the buds, wether it have been a dry or wet process, the difference to Pollen and kief (skuff if you like) is that pollen is most Trichromes shaken from the Buds, whereas Kief or Skuff is shaken from the leaves and is therfore not as high quality.

Thats my opinion anyways guys.. 

Oh and you should have seen the Pollen.. i mean Scissor Hash that i got from trimming one Sweet Melon x Buddah Cheese last night!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think the op is from the uk, yes pollen is the jizz of a male plant and unsmokable but in the uk pollen is also a type of marrocon hash.
> 
> the lighter colour bigger lumps is ''pollen'' and theres also a small piece of pollen, aswel as charas, goldseal and pressed kief.




HEY, SHOW ME WHERE THERE IS CHARAS IN THAT PICTURE!? o_0


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> HEY, SHOW ME WHERE THERE IS CHARAS IN THAT PICTURE!? o_0


WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING AT ME???

the charas is the small piece of dark hash.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh.. lol, sorry for shouting, i got a little excited i guess.. 

That small pice of Hash is Charas? o_0

I like the look of the rectangular piece of Pollen, looks nice


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Oh.. lol, sorry for shouting, i got a little excited i guess..
> 
> That small pice of Hash is Charas? o_0
> 
> I like the look of the rectangular piece of Pollen, looks nice


the darker small piece yes is charas, the reason the 2 darker bits look like they got lil bits on them is they are quite sticky hash's the charas n goldseal and i had them all in a dirty baggie n shit has stuck to them.

the pollens are yellow pollen n high grade pollen or thats what it was advertised and the pressed kief was exodus cheese and pyschosis kief, just abit green too much plant material obviously got through my screen.

apart from the pressed kief i got all that hash online......


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 8, 2012)

interesting conversation I must say.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

more hash pics lol i much prefer hash to weed.


----------



## greeni (Aug 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think the op is from the uk, yes pollen is the jizz of a male plant and unsmokable but in the uk pollen is also a type of marrocon hash.
> 
> the lighter colour bigger lumps is ''pollen'' and theres also a small piece of pollen, aswel as charas, goldseal and pressed kief.


 yeah your dead right its like a type ov hash but much lighter in colour, so its not pollen u get off male plants,someone thought i was smoking pollen off a male plant that sounds crazy to me


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the darker small piece yes is charas, the reason the 2 darker bits look like they got lil bits on them is they are quite sticky hash's the charas n goldseal and i had them all in a dirty baggie n shit has stuck to them.
> 
> the pollens are yellow pollen n high grade pollen or thats what it was advertised and the pressed kief was exodus cheese and pyschosis kief, just abit green too much plant material obviously got through my screen.
> 
> apart from the pressed kief i got all that hash online......



Wait, What!?


----------



## greeni (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a nice gram I bought earlier, smoked one spliff and nicely floating, it's the old skool orange skunk


----------



## germandude (Aug 26, 2012)

For hash lovers 







After a visit of Kopenhagen, some Nepal black finger, Ketama and Ketama gold, Honey Polm, Zero .......

J.


----------



## fletch12345 (Nov 4, 2012)

dude where bouts are u in the uk up north we get 1.5 grams nice smelly dry bud for a tenner the pollen sounds nice though havent had it in a while !!


----------

